# George brown or humber



## joniscool

I've applied to both for there culinary management programs for sept 2010.
ive heard good things about both and i just wanna know which is the better school?


----------



## twotoos

Hi Joniscool --
Since you obviously live in the Toronto area -- you could set up an interview with the Dean of the Program, the Public Relations Person for the Program, and maybe even some chefs. You could also just hang out in the Hospitality & Culinary area (maybe the cafeteria) and talk to the students. Both schools would be willing to do this I am sure. Or take a Continuing Ed cooking course at each place. It would be worth the investment & you'll come out with knowledge about the school and the programs.

Patricia (twotoos)


----------



## keirelle

I have applied for the same program. 

I have been to both schools previously (not for culinary though) and though I didn't spend as much time at George Brown as I did Humber, I did feel that GB was the nicer school. The students were just more mature. The entire time I was at Humber it felt like a high school class and was not enjoyable at all for me- and I was only 25. It just had a really 'young' atmosphere to it, and not in a good way. Graffitti, gum stuck to everything, students yelling and swearing and basically it just seemed like no one really wanted to be there. I did have one or two great teachers, but everything else just made it awful for me. If I am going to pay to be there, I don't want it to seem like a public high school, you know?

At George Brown though, the students were much more mature, the school didn't look ratty and worn, the teachers were professional, but friendly. Overall it was just a much better experience. Which is of course why I am choosing to go back without hesitation, where as if it were Humber, I probably would have had to seriously think about it. Just my opinion though, to each their own I guess. It wasn't a really horrible school, but it wouldn't be my choice.


----------



## headless chicken

GBC hospitality had a major makeover and renovation to accommodate the increasing demand for culinary teaching facilities. GBC teachers are great, most of the student population are good and there to leran, good facilities. But I found their administration needs work, I made payment on my tuition but for some reason they didn't get that memo. Some of their support facilities aren't great like the bookstore. First day when buying up books, the place is crowded as **** with only 3 cash registers. I can only imagine what kind of class scheduling problems they have now, the school has expanded to 5 buildings now with a few other venues booked like Rainbow Cinema and newly aquired office building near by. When I was in school, we had issues of being late for class when our previous class ended late and the next class was across the street on the 5th floor. This was back when they only had 3 buildings.


----------



## chefguy

George Brown and  Humber are good, or you can try the Number 1 or number 2 College in Canada - Algonquin College located in Ottawa...


----------

